# traitement de texte sur iPod touch ?



## nathoune (25 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai une question (certainement "bête" mais tant pis !!!) : peut-on créer créer, écrire un texte avec un iPod touch ? Si oui faut-il un logiciel spécial ? Comment faire ? Merci !
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2008)

Oui, c'est possible avec la rubrique note ou simplement le mail. 

Néanmoins, le souci, c'est que les notes ne se synchronisent pas avec l'ordinateur à moins de posséder The Missing Sync.

Donc pas vraiment viable comme solution.


----------



## nathoune (25 Avril 2008)

merci mais je ne vois pas de catégorie notes ou mail ...


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2008)

Tu ne dois donc pas avoir la dernière version du système qui est payante


----------



## artintel (21 Août 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Tu ne dois donc pas avoir la dernière version du système qui est payante



Bonjour a vous tous 

Je reviens sur ce fil de discussion car je voudrais acheter un ipod touch si j'ai la possibilite meme payante d'utiliser un traitement de texte qui me permette de transferer le resultat sur mon G5. Un magasin apple m'a dit que c'etait possible et que je devrais trouver des informations sur les forum. J'ai laisse un message  ( en mon anglais) sur le forum d'apple, mais aucune reponse 

Aurais je plus de chance ici


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Août 2008)

si tu écris par email et tu l'envoies a ton mac


----------



## artintel (21 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> si tu écris par email et tu l'envoies a ton mac



Email c'est une application qui "tourne" sur l'ipod ?

On peut creer des brouillons que l'on  peut transferer par cable USB sur le mac ( pas de wifire ) ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

Oui l'iPOD Touch a bien l'application Mail. On peut donc envoyer des mails, à condition de trouver un point d'accès WiFi

Sinon il existe des applications à installer sur le Mac qui permettent de récupérer sur le Mac les Notes saisies sur le calepin de l'iPODTouch (comme PhoneView) en reliant l'iPOD au Mac via le cable usb.


----------



## artintel (21 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui l'iPOD Touch a bien l'application Mail. On peut donc envoyer des mails, à condition de trouver un point d'accès WiFi
> 
> Sinon il existe des applications à installer sur le Mac qui permettent de récupérer sur le Mac les Notes saisies sur le calepin de l'iPODTouch (comme PhoneView) en reliant l'iPOD au Mac via le cable usb.



Donc si je "te" comprends :mouais: "calepin" c'est une application de l'ipod touch qui permet de saisir du texte et si j'installe l'application PhoneView sur mon G5 je peux recuperer ce que j'ai saisi avec "calepin" :love:


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

C'est exactement ça (même si le Calepin s'appelle en fait Notes sur l'iPOD Touch)

(regarde la page de PhoneView ce que permet cet utilitaire...)


----------



## artintel (21 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est exactement ça (même si le Calepin s'appelle en fait Notes sur l'iPOD



D'accord, merci 

Je vais me renseigner quand meme sur les iphone car l'iphone doit aussi faire du traitement de texte, le seul "truc" qui me bloquerait, ce serait de devoir prendre un abonnement mensuel obligatoire


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

artintel a dit:


> D'accord, merci
> 
> Je vais me renseigner quand meme sur les iphone car l'iphone doit aussi faire du traitement de texte, le seul "truc" qui me bloquerait, ce serait de devoir prendre un abonnement mensuel obligatoire


 
l'iPhone de ce point de vue là, fait la MEME chose que l'iPOD Touch (application Notes et Mail livrées d'origine et possibilité d'installer d'autres applications de prise de note en allant fouiner sur l'ApStore)

Si tu ne veux pas d'abonnement téléphonique, c'est idiot de payer un iPhone pour faire ce que propose un iPOD Touch pour beaucoup moins cher à l'achat!


----------



## artintel (21 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> l'iPhone de ce point de vue là, fait la MEME chose que l'iPOD Touch (application Notes et Mail livrées d'origine et possibilité d'installer d'autres applications de prise de note en allant fouiner sur l'ApStore)
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas d'abonnement téléphonique, c'est idiot de payer un iPhone pour faire ce que propose un iPOD Touch pour beaucoup moins cher à l'achat!



Ha ? L'iphone (sans abonnement si ca existe) serait plus cher qu'un ipod touch 32 Mo ( prix 469 euros ):rose:


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

artintel a dit:


> Ha ? L'iphone (sans abonnement si ca existe) serait plus cher qu'un ipod touch 32 Mo ( prix 469 euros ):rose:


 

Il faut comparer à taille mémoire identique!

Si c'est pour l'utiliser sans abonnement téléphonique, l'iPhone n'apporte que l'appreil photo en plus, par rapport à l'iPOD Touch.... pour moi, ça ne mérite pas la différence de prix.


----------

